# Reformed View of Christ as 'Intercessor' from the Standpoint of Prayer



## KMK (Dec 28, 2007)

From the ISBE:



> It has been well remarked that such forms of prayer require flesh and blood, and naturally the teachers of the Reformed churches, for the most part, have contented themselves (as for example Hodge, Syst. Theol., II, 593) with the declaration that "the intercession of Christ includes: (1) His appearing before God in our behalf, as the sacrifice for our sins, as our high priest, on the ground of whose work we receive the remission of our sins, the gift of the Holy Spirit, and all needed good; (2) defense against the sentence of the law and the charges of Satan, who is the great accuser; (3) His offering Himself as our surety, not only that the demands of justice shall be shown to be satisfied, but that His people shall be obedient and faithful; (4) the oblation of the persons of the redeemed, sanctifying their prayers, and all their services, rendering them acceptable to God, through the savor of his own merits."



Do you agree that this is an accurate representation of the reformed view of Christ's present intercession from the standpoint of prayer on behalf of the redeemed?


----------



## KMK (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess my question is, to what extent is Christ praying for the redeemed now in the heavenly tabernacle?

Is Jesus' High Priestly Prayer in John 17 a picture of what Jesus is ever doing on the behalf of the redeemed?

I am concerned about points 3 and 4 in the quote above.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 28, 2007)

He "EVER" lives (Heb. 7:25) to make intercession... And he pleads his blood and righteousness whenever I (continually) sin. "Father, I am _making_ this one holy."

As for the last, he has to make my prayers acceptable, or else they will still avail nothing. They are received from us as though he offers them purely and perfectly himself. And I'm sure that is more than a "virtual" offering on his part. It is his Spirit who prays for us in "words that cannot be uttered" for we do not know how to pray as we ought (Rom. 8:26).


----------



## KMK (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, Bruce. I was hoping you would respond. 

I appreciate when you said, "And I'm sure that is more than a "virtual" offering on his part."

Could we say that Christ is ever praying, "Neither pray I for these alone, but for them also which shall believe on me through their word; that they all may be one; as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be one in us..."

It is not that our being one in Him (and all that entails) is done, but it is 'ever' being done through the intercession of Christ in that tabernacle made without hands.

Am I on the right track?

I do not want to overstep the bounds and describe Christ's office as intercessor with the word 'prayer' if that is not an accurate description. I cannot seem to find the exact phrase in the Reformed confessions to explain to the sheep 'how' Christ intercedes. I would like to point them to John 17 but am not sure if that would be an accurate description of what Christ 'ever' does on behalf of the redeemed.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 28, 2007)

KK,
I just think you may be struggling with the relation of history to eschatology. I would refer you just to the relation between Justification and Sanctification. Salvation is used to describe what has happened, what is happening, and what shall be consummated. And we live at peace with that. He who began the work will complete it until the day of Christ Jesus. And Jesus is with us every step of the way, "I will never leave you," neither to the world and its trouble, nor also to fend for yourself before the Father's gaze.

The reference to unity (Jn. 17:23) seems to me to be one aspect of his continual prayer. Definitely he wants us to get along, and even to be in agreement so far as our weakness permits. I don't see that he only prayed that the once, and afterward just left that (or any of that high-priestly prayer) to lie as done, finished, don't need to keep this going before my Father.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

With respect to point #4 in the OP, I think a key verse illustrating Christ's continual intercession on behalf of the saints, besides Heb. 7.25, which states the doctrine very plainly, is Rev. 8.3-4, in which we see the doctrine applied. I provided a few notable comments on that passage in a previous post here. 

There are many resources I can recommend for further study. Joel Beeke has a whole chapter in _A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature_ on the doctrine of the intercession of Christ, modeled after Belgic Confession Article 26, which is devoted to this subject (see also WLC 55). Here are a few:

George Newton, _An Exposition of John 17_
William Symington, _On the Atonement and Intercession of Jesus Christ_
Thomas Manton, _Sermons Upon the Seventeenth Chapter of St. John_
Francis Turretin, _The Intercession of Christ_
James Durham, _Christ Crucified: Or the Marrow of the Gospel in 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53_


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew! These resources are very helpful in answering the questions that I have difficulty expressing.



> but no infirmities of this kind attach to
> his intercessory prayers on high; there all tears are
> wiped away from his, as from his people's eyes; there
> is nothing of servility or servitude supposed in these ;
> ...





> As to the mode of his intercession: ( 1 ) the circum*stances of prayer are not to be considered as belonging to it, as if he knelt after the manner of suppliants, raised his hands or eyes to heaven and prostrated himself before God
> 
> (which would be inconsistent with the glory he obtained by his sitting down at the right hand of God); but only the substance of prayer, by which he declares and asks for the blessings necessary to us. (2) This intercession made either in express words or interpretatively; more in things than in words by a representation of his death in heaven, in which the blood of Christ is said to speak (Heb. 12:24). (3) In whatever manner it is made, we must not suppose that
> 
> ...



I will also dig through my beautifully bound Naphtali Press edition of Durham's "Christ Crucified" It seems that the Reformed view is that Christ's continual intercession is more than 'virtual' (as Bruce pointed out) and yet not exactly the same as our own prayers of intercession. However, in a very real way, Christ is ever interceding (with words, or without) for grace and gifts for the redeemed. In this way it is similar to our own prayers of intercession here on earth.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 29, 2007)

KMK said:


> I guess my question is, to what extent is Christ praying for the redeemed now in the heavenly tabernacle?
> 
> Is Jesus' High Priestly Prayer in John 17 a picture of what Jesus is ever doing on the behalf of the redeemed?
> 
> I am concerned about points 3 and 4 in the quote above.




Thank you for asking this question and thank you to those who have replied.

I believe it is Jesus Christ's *life* that makes intercession for His people I do not believe He is seated at the right hand of God praying. The Bible says the Holy Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.

Hebrews 7:25 Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them. 

Romans 8:34 Who is he that condemneth? It is Christ that died, yea rather, that is risen again, who is even at the right hand of God, who also maketh intercession for us.

Romans 8:26 ¶ Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.


William

.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 29, 2007)

It is likely common knowledge to many on the PB but for the benifit of any freshman like myself here is something from Philpot.

William



> A Great High-Priest - His All-Prevailing Intercession
> 
> Chapter Twelve from the book Meditations on the Sacred Humanity of The Blessed Redeemer by J.C. Philpot
> 
> We need not suppose, therefore, that the intercession of our blessed High Priest is a vocal intercession, carried on by actual prayers and supplications. In the typical intercession of the high priest, on the great day of atonement, it was not his vocal prayers which prevailed with God, for of them no mention was made or commandment given, but the blood of the sacrifice and the smoke of the incense. Thus his office is described by the apostle: "For every high priest taken from among men is ordained for men in things pertaining to God, that he may offer both gifts and sacrifices for sins." Hebrews 5:1 . And as a remarkable illustration of this we may instance what occurred when the congregation of the children of Israel murmured against Moses and Aaron, and the Lord was about to consume them as in a moment: "And Moses said unto Aaron, Take a censer, and put fire therein from off the altar, and put on incense, and go quickly unto the congregation, and make an atonement for them; for there is wrath gone out from the Lord; the plague is begun. And Aaron took as Moses commanded, and ran into the midst of the congregation; and, behold, the plague was begun among the people; and he put on incense, and made an atonement for the people." Numbers 16:46,47 . Moses did not bid Aaron pray for the people, but make an atonement for them; so that it was not the prayers of Aaron, as the interceding high priest and typical mediator, but the incense lighted with fire from the brazen altar, which prevailed with the Lord, and stayed the plague which had already begun. Numbers 16:45-48 .



SermonIndex.net audio sermons: J.C. Philpot : A Great High-Priest - His All-Prevailing Intercession


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2007)

From Durham's "Christ Crucified"



> He says, our perseverance in, and perfect glorification, is a fruit of Christ's intercession; so that his own cannot but persevere and be glorified because he intercedes for them. This is it that is spoken to several times in John 17, especially vs. 15, 24. In John 17:15, "I pray for them, that they may be kept from the evil", he prays for them, that they may be kept, that they fall not from the truth. And John 17:24: "Father, I will that those whom thou hast given me, be where I am, to behold my glory", that longing and effectual desire and will of his, presented by him in heaven, is continuing still effectual for all the saidts in the CHurch-militant... pg. 639



If Christ is 'ever' interceding, and the High Priestly prayer of John 17 is a picture of His intercession, then how could it be said that Christ is not in some way, verbally or no, *praying* on behalf of the redeemed in that heavenly tabernacle?

I am not an expert, but to deny that Christ is *active* in intercession is to deny at least part of His High Priestly office.


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2007)

Gesetveemet said:


> It is likely common knowledge to many on the PB but for the benifit of any freshman like myself here is something from Philpot.
> 
> William
> 
> ...



Burning incense is often a symbol of prayer and I think what Philpot may have missed was the fact that the incense burned by Aaron was actually a 'type' of the intercessory prayers of the true High Priest.



> In the intercession of Christ there is also included
> an intimation of his will that the purchased blessings
> of redemption be conferred. In whatever form conducted,
> it supposes substantial prayer or petition.
> ...



Symington goes on to say...



> We take not upon us to determine the question, •
> whether these requests of Christ are conveyed vocally
> or symbolically, by words or by signs. Indeed, we
> are inclined to think the question is unworthy of being
> ...


----------



## KMK (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a great little nugget from Sermon 34 of the work by Thomas Manton recommended by Andrew above. It is available online, BTW, here: http://www.newblehome.co.uk/manton/vol10/JOHN17.html



> It is much for the comfort of them who do already believe. Ton may be sure you are one of those for whom Christ prayeth, whether Jew or Gentile, bond or free. Particulars are under their general. How do we prove John or Thomas to be children of wrath by nature? All were so. So Christ prayeth for all those that shall believe, as much as if he had brought them forth, and set them before God by head and poll. And if Christ prayed for thee, why is not thy joy full? Why did he speak these things in the world? *It is a copy of his intercession. Christ would show, a little before his departure, what he doth for us in heaven;* he sueth out his purchase, and pleadeth our right in court It is a sign we have a room in his heart, because we have a name in his prayers. And what blessings doth he seek for? Union with himself, communion with him, in grace here, in glory hereafter. It is a comfort against all temptations, doubts, dangers; you are commended to the Father's care.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 29, 2007)

When I think of Christ's intercession on our behalf, one sentence comes to mind, "Glory, Glory, Glory, oh what wondrous Glory, that I am His and He is mine, this is unfathomable to the my wretched mind."


----------

